# Finding rentable property in Bangkok



## jmarrick (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently preparing to move to Bangkok in a few weeks however I have had no luck with finding a place to rent (what websites to go to? which agents to use?). If anyone is willing to share their experience of how they found their flat, that would be amazing!

Thanks!

John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jmarrick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently preparing to move to Bangkok in a few weeks however I have had no luck with finding a place to rent (what websites to go to? which agents to use?). If anyone is willing to share their experience of how they found their flat, that would be amazing!
> 
> ...


Howdy John and welcome to the site,

Some may have information for you or at least ideas worth checking when you get there. But if would be most advisable to not pay in advance or even supply deposits. If anything like here in the Philippines, you could wind up with either a horrible place or your money gone and no place at all.

Have fun in looking at and for places --but use caution...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

jmarrick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently preparing to move to Bangkok in a few weeks however I have had no luck with finding a place to rent (what websites to go to? which agents to use?). If anyone is willing to share their experience of how they found their flat, that would be amazing!
> 
> ...


I suggest that you provide more background to enable members to assist you.

British expats in Thailand are one of the largest groups. Have you visited Thailand before as so many Brits have? Are you moving for work, or you're retired, or just a short term rental, for example, are things members should know to direct you better.

How is your Thai?

The best policy in moving to any foreign land is to find a reasonably priced hotel in the area you want to live in and look for a rental once you're actually there. You can be assured that there is no apartment shortage, except perhaps in super cheap, Western style apartments.

Keep us informed, please, of your progress.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

jmarrick, just google for: Bangkok Property Rentals or go to mrroomfinder.com

As what was suggested earlier: Use the websites for orientation. There is plenty available and ready to move in. Come down here.....stay in a hotel (preferably in the area you'd like to live in) and start from there.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

I did what "Meritorious-MasoMenos" suggested and it worked out great. Pick carefully, I used booking.com, some tend to cater to the "tourists" and not the good ones. I'd find a good watering hole with expats you LIKE and ask around. I found a pretty good one from a local pub.

She was a little flaky, but not bad and found us a GREAT spot. Now, part of this was doubtlessly dumb luck. But there's some cool stuff. Online looking was hit or miss. Some folks got back, sometimes it was good and as advertised, sometimes...

Find out about your landlord too. We have a fantastic landlord, and that makes a lot of difference. But some can be a royal pain...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Good news. It would be great if you could tell us all the monthly rate, how many rooms, any amenities (esp. internet, cable TV), who pays for utilities, what section of town. Thanks.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

monthly is 60K / month, furnished. Soi 39. 3 bedroom / 3 bath with a big dining room, sitting room and TV room. It's VERY large. But it's also pretty far from Sukhumvit (1km?). We pay all utilities, internet, and cable.

And my mention of booking.com was for a nicer short-term place to stay. We used an agent to help find n actual apartment.

I need to update my profile. I haven't been in the UAE since May...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

nerd_deluxe said:


> monthly is 60K / month, furnished. Soi 39. 3 bedroom / 3 bath with a big dining room, sitting room and TV room. It's VERY large. But it's also pretty far from Sukhumvit (1km?). We pay all utilities, internet, and cable.
> 
> And my mention of booking.com was for a nicer short-term place to stay. We used an agent to help find n actual apartment.
> 
> I need to update my profile. I haven't been in the UAE since May...


OK. Thanks much.


----------

